# Angler sind Arbeitgeber - ein Reisebericht über eine Kutterausfahrt mit der „Doberan“



## Franzosenbarsch (8. Dezember 2008)

Angler sind Arbeitgeber – ein Reisebericht über eine Kutterausfahrt mit der „Doberan“ der Angel- und Seetouristik Gmbh Warnemünde am 6.12.2008.


Dass man nach fast 20 Jahren Marktwirtschaft diese Überschrift wählen muss, hätte ich eigentlich nicht gedacht. Aber leider scheinen sich die Gesetzte des Umgangs mit Kunden noch nicht bis nach Warnemünde herumgesprochen zu haben. Insbesondere die Tatsache, dass die Kunden die Arbeitgeber der Kapitäne und Besatzungen der Angelkutter sind.

Windstärke 1-2, keine Nebel, Temperaturen um die 5°C, was steht einem schönen  Angelausflug auf die Ostsee also im Wege? Eigentlich gar nichts, dachten wir, und so freuten sich vier Nordbrandenburger auf schöne Stunden auf See. 
Wenn man wegen der „freundlichen“ Begrüßung an Bord allerdings schon vor dem Ablegen des Schiffes überlegt,  nicht schnell noch auf ein anderes Schiff umzubuchen, scheint der Tag unter keinem guten Stern zu stehen. Unsere Hoffnung „Das wird schon besser werden“ bestätigte sich allerdings nicht. Im Gegenteil.
Doch der Reihe nach. Die Begrüßung an Bord lief in etwa so: Auf unsere Frage hin, ob man denn nicht am Heck angeln dürfe (dieses war mit einem Tampen abgesperrt) kam die schroffe Antwort: Nein, ihr habt und beklaut, acht Pilker seien gestohlen, außerdem Bargeld – und so hätten wir uns dies selbst zuzuschreiben. Eine Anmerkung dazu – wir waren noch nie auf der „Doberan“...Aber es waren wohl die bösen Angler im Allgemeinen gemeint.
Die zweite Überraschung vor dem Ablegen sah so aus: Wir Angler hatten uns erlaubt, neben den Angelruten an sich auch Zubehör wie Pilker und kleine Rücksäcke mitzubringen. Ist es nicht üblich, sich dieses Zubehör so hinzustellen, dass schnelle Köderwechsel möglich sind und auch der Griff zum Frühstücksbrötchen fix geschehen kann?  Auf der „Doberan“ scheinbar nicht. Uns wurde wieder in der schon bekannten freundlichen Art erklärt, dass erst gar nicht abgelegt würde, wenn wir das „Zeugs“ nicht sofort wegräumen würden. Dabei wurde auf den Raum unter Deck verwiesen, dort stünden schließlich 60 m2 zur Verfügung.
Trotz allem, es ging los – und es ging ans bezahlen. Die Kuttertour kostete 38,50 Euro pro Person, 35 Euro sind der Normalpreis und 3,50 Euro werden „vorübergehend“ (siehe Homepage der Angel- und Seetouristik GmbH Warnemünde) wegen der hohen Kraftstoffpreise als „Dieselzuschlag“ erhoben. Eine Anmerkung dazu am Rande: Der Dieselpreis lag Anfang Dezember 2008 wieder auf dem Niveau von November 2007. Was bedeutet in Warnemünde „vorübergehend“?
Mir schwante schon nichts gutes, als ich mit meinem 50-Euro Schein zum bezahlen in die Kombüse ging. Wie konnte ich auch so unverschämt sein, das Geld nicht abgezählt und passend zu haben? Ich habe mich dann entschuldigt und versichert, dass ich das Geld passend für unserer Gruppe einsammeln werde. Ich hatte ja auch nicht anderes vor, außer angeln.
Obwohl ich nun inzwischen sehr verunsichert war, was mein Verhalten an Bord anging, wagte ich erneut, die Besatzung anzusprechen. Dieses mal wollte ich zwei Bier kaufen. Der Preis: 3 Euro. Als ich schüchtern meinen Fünf-Euro Schein präsentierte kam, was kommen musste. Wie konnte ich erneut mit nicht abgezähltem Geld...? Nun passierte etwas lustiges. Ich schlug vor, dass ich noch einen Euro zu den fünfen dazu lege und nachmittags einfach noch einmal vorbei komme – um einfach zwei weitere Bierchen mitzunehmen. Die Antwort: So etwas machen wir hier nicht - weil ihr (gemeint waren wohl wieder die bösen Angler) immer versucht uns zu be.....“. Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass wir noch nicht auf der „Doberan“ waren? Nach meinem Einwand, dass ich ja eigentlich mehr Geld gebe, als nötig, bekam ich dann aber meine Bestellung.
Zum Angeln selber ging es an die Kadettrinne. Dies bedeutet 2,5 Stunden Fahrt. Warum nicht? Schade ist dann nur, wenn nach so langer Fahrtzeit kein vernünftiges Angeln möglich ist – weder an Steuerbord noch an Backbord – weil der Kutter bis auf ein einziges mal immer so stand, dass die Angelschnüre aller Angler nach jedem Wurf am Heck zusammenliefen. Außerdem war schnell klar, dass wir in der Kinderstube der Dorsche fischten – es kamen zwar einige, aber vor allem untermäßige, Dorsche an Bord. Trotzdem wurde die Drift immer wieder genau über dieser Kinderstube angesetzt. Das Ganze bis um ca. 12.20 Uhr, dann war Feierabend und es ging in gemütlicher Fahrt nach Warnemünde zurück. Wir erreichten den Hafen um 14.30 Uhr – da wäre also noch etwas gegangen...
Hatte ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, dass wir noch nie auf der „Doberan“ waren? Wir werden auch ganz sicher nicht zurückkommen, weder auf die „Doberan“ noch auf einen anderen Kutter der „roten Flotte“. Welcher Arbeitgeber fühlt sich schon gern dafür, dass er viel Geld bezahlt, angemault und verschaukelt?



Beste Grüße an alle und Petri Heil
Franzosenbarsch


----------



## turm13 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angler sind Arbeitgeber - ein Reisebericht über eine Kutterausfahrt mit der „Dobe*

Hallo,

da kann man als Verbraucher wohl nur eins machen. Nicht mehr buchen und vielleicht noch eine Mail/ einen Brief dorthin schicken. Ein reklamieren an Bord wäre wohl, bei den von Dir beschriebenen Bedingungen, nur kontraproduktiv gewesen. Aber letztlich scheint ja die Kundschaft weiterhin zu kommen. Sonst könnten die sich wohl so ein Verhalten nicht leisten.
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Reisender (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angler sind Arbeitgeber - ein Reisebericht über eine Kutterausfahrt mit der „Dobe*

Ja schade das es immer noch solche :v gibt.

Gut ist ja nur, das es auch viele :vik: geile Kutter gibt die man bedenkenlos betretten kann.

Also @Franzosenbarsch,

Abschütteln ein Bierchen trinken und sich einen neuen und besseren Kutter suchen. Info ziehen hier im AB und dann los auf die Dorsche !! 
Garantien für Dorsche können wir nicht geben, aber dir sagen welche Kutter sich noch mühe geben und sich feuen wenn ihr an Board seit.:m 

#6


----------



## Mai (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angler sind Arbeitgeber - ein Reisebericht über eine Kutterausfahrt mit der „Dobe*

Deshalb ist es ja gut, dass hier im Forum gute und schlechte Erfahrungen über Kutter ausgetauscht werden. Somit werden sich die Probleme bald von alleine lösen. Entweder kapiert eine Besatzung, dass wir Angler ihnen das Geld bringen, oder sie können mangels Angler im Hafen bleiben. Denn mit den Dorschbeständen gehen auch die Buchungen auf den Kuttern zurück.


----------



## opus (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angler sind Arbeitgeber - ein Reisebericht über eine Kutterausfahrt mit der „Dobe*

moin


 seid  die   Arbeitgeber die  Kapitäne und Besatzungen der Angelkutter  ausgetauscht wurden, wird es  bei der   Angel- und Seetouristik  nicht mehr lustig  ,bin früher öffters  mit denen  gefahren  und muss  sagen es hat viel spass gemacht  .egal mit welchem kutter  es  war  ,bin jetzt im november  nochmals gefahren und es  hat  mir fast die schuhe ausgezogen .auch mit der Doberan   ,seid diesen  zeitpunkt  fahre ich nicht mehr   .

zitat von  Franzosenbarsch

*Die Kuttertour kostete 38,50 Euro pro Person, 35 Euro sind der Normalpreis und 3,50 Euro werden „vorübergehend“ (siehe Homepage der Angel- und Seetouristik GmbH Warnemünde) wegen der hohen Kraftstoffpreise als „Dieselzuschlag“ erhoben. Eine Anmerkung dazu am Rande: Der Dieselpreis lag Anfang Dezember 2008 wieder auf dem Niveau von November 2007.


*  der dieselpreis ist  auch in warnemünde angekommen   ,aber es gibt welche  die wollen  wohl nicht  dieses wieder abschaffen  .



 p.s. ich fahre nur noch mit der santa- maria ,da  biste gut aufgehoben.

mfg opus


----------



## Heuxs (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angler sind Arbeitgeber - ein Reisebericht über eine Kutterausfahrt mit der „Dobe*

Konnte es kaum glauben......das die überhaupt noch Gäste haben.....unklar.
Vor 12 JAHREN! waren schon bei diesen Schiffen unmögliche Zustände.Das sich das noch nicht rumgesprochen hat........


----------



## Toralf (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angler sind Arbeitgeber - ein Reisebericht über eine Kutterausfahrt mit der „Dobe*



opus schrieb:


> p.s. ich fahre nur noch mit der santa- maria ,da  biste gut aufgehoben.



Bei Frank weiß man auch was man hat, und der macht einen megaguten Job auf seinem Kutter!

Ja, nach einigen Erlebnissen auf anderen Schiffen fahre ich auch nur noch mit der Santa Maria!


----------



## WickedWalleye (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angler sind Arbeitgeber - ein Reisebericht über eine Kutterausfahrt mit der „Dobe*



Franzosenbarsch schrieb:


> Nein, ihr habt und beklaut, acht Pilker seien gestohlen, außerdem Bargeld – und so hätten wir uns dies selbst zuzuschreiben.



 Schätze eure Vorgänger waren ebenso unzufrieden mit dem Kutter - und haben sich gedacht "ne kleine Wiedergutmachung kann ja nicht schaden..." |rolleyes


----------



## Malagacosta (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angler sind Arbeitgeber - ein Reisebericht über eine Kutterausfahrt mit der „Dobe*

Hallo Franzosenbarsch,
danke für den Bericht. Da gibt es doch nur noch eins:  Den Kutter, oder noch besser gleich die ganze Flotte von der persönlichen Liste streichen, was ich hiermit, für mich und meine Mitangler, getan habe!!!!
So einfach ist das und dann hat sich dieses "Problem" in kurzer Zeit von selbst gelöst!!
Gesundes neues Jahr und ab und zu mal einen dicken Fisch wünscht Euch
Malagacosta


----------



## Ottmar (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angler sind Arbeitgeber - ein Reisebericht über eine Kutterausfahrt mit der „Dobe*

Hallo Franzosebarsch
Toller Bericht. Ich kann auch nur sagen Sooolche Booote nur Meiden.#d
                    MFG
                          Ottmar


----------



## funcarve (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angler sind Arbeitgeber - ein Reisebericht über eine Kutterausfahrt mit der „Dobe*

Gesundes Neues Jahr,
oh Gott, mir schwant Böses, ich hatte eigentlich vor Anfang April (da bin ich mit meiner Frau in Warnemünde, und ein Tag ist für mich raus gesprungen ) mit einem der Boote der genannten Flotte raus zu fahren. Aber nach euern Schilderungen werd ich wohl n`anderen Kutter suchen,.......
und jetzt meine Frage:
welcher Kutter "geht" vom Alten Strom und evtl. habt Ihr auch n`Telefonnummer oder Internetseite oder Link, wo ich schon im Voraus buchen u.ä. kann ???
Danke für Eure Hilfe
und Petri Heil
funcarve


----------



## nostradamus (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angler sind Arbeitgeber - ein Reisebericht über eine Kutterausfahrt mit der „Dobe*

hallo du,

ich kann dir einige gute boote auf rücken empfehlen.

gruß

nosta


----------



## co.dwave (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angler sind Arbeitgeber - ein Reisebericht über eine Kutterausfahrt mit der „Dobe*

hallo funcarve,

in warnemünde kann ich dir aus eigener erfahrung eigentlich nur die ms zufriedenheit empfehlen. auf dem schiff stimmt  der service, das schiff ist in einem verhältnismäßig guten zustand und die mannschaft ist motiviert. infos findest du unter www.ms-zufriedenheit.de .

ich fahre im jahr bestimmt zwischen 10x & 20x auf die ostsee von warnemünde aus, da es von berlin aus am besten zu erreichen ist und kann dir versichern daß derartiges wie es von franzosenbarsch erlebt wurde dort kein einzelfall ist. leider degeneriert der spaß dort schon seit längerer zeit mehr und mehr zur touristenabzocke.

ansonsten finde ich persönlich stimmt das preis-leistungs-verhältnis in der region um warnemünde rum überhaupt nicht mehr. in den letzten 1 1/2 jahren gab es zwei deftige, angeblich ja nur temporäre preiserhöhungen aufgrund der gestiegenen energiepreise, das eben diese zwischenzeitlich wieder gesunken sind hat man dort anscheinend aber immer noch nicht vernommen. bei 40€ fahrpreis anstatt 30€ für eine 8 stundentour sind die hygienischen verhältnisse sowie der allgemeine zustand der meißten kutter eine zumutung, von der aufgewärmten dosensuppe ganz zu schweigen. 

auf der forelle oder auf der blauort bekommt man da schon wesentlich mehr für sein geld geboten, längere touren, besseres essen und toiletten die bei einem keinen brechreiz auslösen. hier finde ich den preis dann auch schon eher gerechtfertigt. 

des weiteren halte ich die parkgebühren in warnemünde für eine absolute frechheit. wenn man vom yachthafen absieht sind hier in der zwischenzeit 8€ abzudrücken, ganz schön dreist wie ich finde...

grüße aus berlin


----------



## tidecutter (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angler sind Arbeitgeber - ein Reisebericht über eine Kutterausfahrt mit der „Dobe*



co.dwave schrieb:


> ... leider degeneriert der spaß dort schon seit längerer zeit mehr und mehr zur touristenabzocke.
> 
> grüße aus berlin



Ist eigentlich schade. Ich hatte mir das in den letzten Jahren immer mal vorgenommen, zum Pilken nach Warnemünde zu fahren. Ich habe es zeitlich sehr gestreut auch 3 oder 4 mal versucht und jedesmal war es so, naja, nicht berauschend irgendwie. Gefangen haben wir jeweils sehr mäßig, Atmosphäre war immer - ich sag mal nordisch, was nicht unbedingt schlecht heisst. Ich hab auch noch nie am Heck gestanden, warum weiss wohl jeder. Kurzum alles Tage, die mir nicht wirklich als tolle Angeltage im Gedächtnis geblieben sind. Mittlerweile finde ich auch keinen Mitstreiter mehr, der überhaupt noch Bock hat, da mitzumachen. 
Wie gesagt, eigentlich schade, weil das Potential und die Bereitschaft ist zumindest bei mir deutlich höher.


----------



## funcarve (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angler sind Arbeitgeber - ein Reisebericht über eine Kutterausfahrt mit der „Dobe*

so wie es aussieht, bleibt nur die Santa Maria oder die Zufriedenheit, wobei dort ein Tagespreis von 40,-€ schon fast ne Frechheit ist. 
Oder wird mir dort die Bocki mit Brot auf nèm Silbertablett serviert?
Die  genannten Forelle und Blauort fahren aber nicht von Warnemünde, oder???
Wenn noch jemand n`Geheimtipp hat, ... ich bin für alles dankbar!
Gruss funcarve


----------



## funcarve (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angler sind Arbeitgeber - ein Reisebericht über eine Kutterausfahrt mit der „Dobe*

meinst Rügen?
Für mich ist aber nur Warnemünde interessant, wenn du dort n`guten Kutter hast, ... binn für alles dankbar!
Gruss funcarve


----------



## Erzgebirglerteam (6. März 2009)

*AW: Angler sind Arbeitgeber - ein Reisebericht über eine Kutterausfahrt mit der „Dobe*

Erstmal „ Petri“ an alle Sportfreunde zum Thema „ Angler sind Arbeitgeber“!

Wir als Angelgruppe aus dem schönen Erzgebirge fahren seit 1996 regelmäßig bis zu 4 x pro Jahr zum Fischen an die Ostsee und sind somit schon richtige 
„Dorschprofis“!

Gefahren sind wir schon auf mehreren Schiffen, u.a. auch des Öfteren mit der „Roten Flotte“ in Warnemünde. Unser Team kann sich mit den Äußerungen vom 08.12.08, geschrieben vom „Franzosenbarsch“, überhaupt nicht identifizieren. Wir waren immer zufrieden und können keine negativen Erfahrungen berichten.

Vielleicht ist es auch die Einstellung, die man bei so einer Tour mitbringt?! Wir haben schon erlebt, dass wir früh gegen 6:30Uhr an Bord kamen und bereits um diese Zeit Sportfreunde alkoholische Getränke in größeren Mengen zu sich nahmen und später die Besatzung des Schiffes „belegten“. Das geschah vor allem, wenn Sie aufgrund ihres Alkoholkonsums keine Fische gefangen haben.

Unser Tipp an die „Rote Flotte“: Solche Leute von Bord verweisen und den finanziellen Ausfall in Rechnung stellen.

Wir haben auch schon erlebt, dass sich Sportfreunde in der Öffentlichkeit total peinlich benehmen, z.B. im Jachthafen Warnemünde (Bahnhofstr.) Dort wollte man unsere Anglergruppe Anfang Dezember nicht mehr schlafen lassen, weil sich zuvor ein paar Idioten mehr als saumäßig verhalten haben. Wir möchten hier nicht weiter ins Detail gehen.

Angeln ist für uns ein Freizeitsport, den man mit Freude und Ehrgeiz betreiben sollte und bei dem man sich einen erholsamen Ausgleich zum Alltag schafft. Im Vordergrund steht dabei auch ein wenig Abenteuerlust mit rustikalem Ambiente. Wer kulinarische Delikatessen und anderen Luxus sucht, sollte sich andere Alternativen suchen.

Also Jungs von der „Roten Flotte“ in Warnemünde -  

*W e i t e r    s o – wir kommen gerne wieder!!!*!  #6

Petri sagen die Erzgebirgler!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Erzgebirglerteam (6. März 2009)

*AW: Angler sind Arbeitgeber - ein Reisebericht über eine Kutterausfahrt mit der „Dobe*

Hallo! schau mal zum Seitenanfang,
ist auch ein Erstbeitrag. |bigeyes


----------



## Pilker 82 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Angler sind Arbeitgeber - ein Reisebericht über eine Kutterausfahrt mit der „Dobe*

Hallo liebe Angler,

Diese geschilderten Aussagen was das angeln betrifft und die geschilderten  Beschwerden über große und kleine Dorsche, zeugen für mich nur von völliger Erfahrungslosigkeit im Hochseeangeln. Wer von seinem Kutter verlangt, dass er nur großen Fisch finden muss der hat die ganze Sache mit Fischen und Flossen nicht verstanden. Wenn man so tut als ob man Ahnung hat , dann müsste man wissen, dass die Kadettrinne ein ausgessprochenes Großdorschrevier ist. Ich verweise auf den 52Pfund schweren Dorsch, welcher im Winter vor 1-2 Jahren auf einem der angesprochenen Roten Kutten geangelt worden ist. Nur leider sind halt solche Riesenfische nicht immer da und gehen schon gar nicht immer an den Haken. 

Ich brauche den Reisebericht gar nicht weiter zu zitieren. ich fahre seit 14 Jahren mit der Angel-und Seetouristik und war in meinen 30 Ausfahrten immer sehr zufrieden, auch wenn mal weniger  oder halt kleine Fische da waren.
Ich muss die geschilderten Zustände nach meinen 30 Angelfahrten sehr anzweifeln. Wenn ich die Äußerungen zum Thema Größe der Fische und Angelgebiet höre, muss ich die anderen Anschuldigungen leide differenziert betrachten. 

Ich fahre weiterhin gerne mit den roten Kuttern und ich kann dies einfach allen Hochseeanglern empfehlen die von Warnemünde fahren wollen.

An die Angel und Seetouristik: Ihr wart in 14 Jahren nie unfreundlich und immer sehr um das Wohl der Angler bemüht.
 Liebe Grüße von Pilker 82 und die Anschuldigungen gehören für mich in das Reich der Märchen. Unzufriedenheit, weil vielleicht andere besser gefangen haben, sollte man nicht über diese persönliche Abrechnung äußern.


----------



## co.dwave (14. März 2009)

*AW: Angler sind Arbeitgeber - ein Reisebericht über eine Kutterausfahrt mit der „Dobe*

... und noch ein erbstbeitrag, erstaunlich erstaunlich... 


abgesehen davon habe ich persönlich auch schon mehrere sehr negative erfahrungen in warnemünde machen müssen was die freundlichkeit der besatzungen angeht, unabhängig davon ob es schiffe der roten flotte waren oder andere. hier gibt es in meinen augen in der region erhebliches verbesserungspotential. 

die einzigen die mir bisher positiv aufgefallen sind ist die besatzung der zufriedenheit, wobei zu erwähnen ist das das schiff von einem verein getragen wird dessen anliegen es ist das schiff zu erhalten. die besatzung besteht aus vereinsmitgliedern die nur eine sehr geringe aufwandtserschädigung für ihr engagement erhalten. vlt ist dies eine erklärung dafür warum die besatzung die ihren dienst dort freiwillig und nicht zur persönlichen wertschöpfung verrichtet meißt freundlicher und motivierter erscheint.

glücklicherweise sind die kraftstoffpreise mitlerweile ein wenig zurückgegangen so das zumindest die anfahrt zu dem spaß erschwinglicher geworden ist. das parken hingegen ist erneut teurer geworden, so das jetzt selbst an der fähre oder im yachthafen mindestens 6€ zu berappen sind, aber diese abzocke ist ja inzwischen an der gesamten mecklenburgischen küste zur gewohnheit der gemeinden geworden...

grüße
andré


----------



## Pilker 82 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Angler sind Arbeitgeber - ein Reisebericht über eine Kutterausfahrt mit der „Dobe*

Soweit ich weiß, hat die ganze Geschichte mit "Verein" nur rechtliche Gründe. Eine Vereinsschiff muss sich in manchen Punkten nicht an die Vorgaben der Seeberufsgenossenschaft halten. Dies beinhaltet eine andere  zum Thema beangelbare  Seegebiete, andrer Vorgaben was n Sonar und Sicherheitstechnik an Bord sein muss und halt einfach steuerliche Gesichtspunkte. Und gleichzeitig wird das Schiff dadurch erhalten. Aber auch die Zufriedenheit angelt dort wo auch die rote Flotte fischt. Und für mich ist es schlichtweg unlogisch, warum sich die Zufriedenheit soviel mehr Mühe und solch einen tolleren Service bieten sollte. Für alle Anbieter dort sind die Angler Arbeit und Geldbringer und das wissen die Leute dort.  Jeder hat dafür zu sorgen, dass die Leute wiederkommen. Im allgemeinen sind alle auf die Gäste angewiesen.  Und ein Anbieter, welcher Leute beschäftigt, welche auf das Einkommen durch die Angler zum "überleben" angewiesen sind, sind eigentlich noch mehr auf zufriedene Kunden angewiesen. Denn sie müssen nicht nur Ihr Schiff erhalten sondern müssen davon selbst überleben. Und zur Angel und Seetouristik ist zu sagen, dass dieses Unternehmen wenigstens als einziges mir bekannter  Betrieb der Branche in Deutschland aktuelle Bilder und ein aktuelles Bild über die "Fanglage" ins Internet stellt. Ist doch lobenswert und überaus kundenfreudlich, oder....?*www.dorschangeln.eu* da sieht man auch die vermissten großen Dorsche! Nur angeln muss man sie halt! Eben wie immer!


----------



## h1719 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Angler sind Arbeitgeber - ein Reisebericht über eine Kutterausfahrt mit der „Dobe*

Alles grosser Unsinn.Es ist die "Pasewalk", die vom Verein Jugend zur See betrieben wird.Soviel ich weis, ist die "Zufriedenheit" ein ganz normales Angelschiff, dass von privaten Eignern betrieben wird. Mit Anderen Sicherheitsvorschriften hat das nichts zu tun, deutsche Schiffe müssen glecheSicherheitsvorschriften beachten.


----------



## Waldima (21. März 2009)

*AW: Angler sind Arbeitgeber - ein Reisebericht über eine Kutterausfahrt mit der „Dobe*

@ h1719.
Bei dem MS "Zufriedenheit" handelt es sich sehr wohl um ein Vereinsschiff. Als ordentliches erwachsenes Mitglied des Vereins musst Du sogar einen Jahresbeitrag von 60,- Euro bezahlen.
Alle Gründungs- und Ehrenmitglieder arbeiten ehrenamtlich, um den Vereinszweck zu erfüllen (siehe Satzung) mit dem Ziel, die MS Zufriedenheit zu erhalten und als Traditionskutter zuzulassen.
Sämtliche Einnahmen dienen ausschließlich der Schiffserhaltung. 
Nähere Informationen auf der Homepage mszufriedenheit.de.
Für Vereinsschiffe gelten in der Tat "abgemilderte" Sicherheitsbestimmungen.

Gruß

Waldima


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Angler sind Arbeitgeber - ein Reisebericht über eine Kutterausfahrt mit der „Dobe*



> Mit Anderen Sicherheitsvorschriften hat das nichts zu tun, deutsche Schiffe müssen glecheSicherheitsvorschriften beachten.


Jein.
Gewerbliche Kutter haben da ganz andere Auflagen, was Vereinsschiffe in eigener Verantwortung regeln können.

Jährliche Sicherheitsüberprüfung, die neuen EU - Fahrgastschiffrichtlinien, keine Ausfahrten nachts, 2. Kapitän ab bestimmter Fahrststrecke, keine Ausfahrten bei bestimmten (vorherhgesagten) Wetterlagen etc., 

Braucht ein Vereinsdampfer alles (bis jetzt) noch nicht. Bis zu max. 12 Personen kann da ein Sportbootscheininhaber fahren, wie weit raus auch immer, ohne Wetzterbegrenzung, Nachtbegrenzung etc.. Eine jährliche Überprüfung brauchen Vereinsschiffe auch nicht. 

Wobei da vieles im Gange, um auch bei Vereinsschiffen wesentlich strenger vorzugehen, da das teilweise für "verdecktes" Gewerbe genutzt wird..


----------



## Der Himmel (21. März 2009)

*AW: Angler sind Arbeitgeber - ein Reisebericht über eine Kutterausfahrt mit der „Dobe*

Hallo, ich bin mittlerweile auch schon 6 mal beid der "roten flotte" mitgefahren. Und kann sowohl negatives als auch sehr positives Berichten.

Eins vorab, nicht jeder Kapitän (und Decksmann) ist gleich. Es gibt einen wirklich wirklich guten Kapitän dort, welcher aber leider )nach seinen eigenen Angaben) nur als Springer eingesetzt wird wenn die anderen nicht können. Dieser relativ kleine und komplett grauhaarige Kerl fährt übrigens nen schwarzen Kia Sportage, seinen namen habe ich leider vergesse. Bin 3x mal bei ihm mitgefahren und kann wirklich nur positiv über ihn berichten. Er hat sich beste mühe gegeben die Schwärme zu finden und sich vor allem so treiben zu lassen das wirklich jeder zu seinem Fisch kommt. Egal ob totaler Anfänger oder nicht. Wir waren das letzte mal vom 12.3-13.3 (siehe Kutterfänge) in Warnemünde und hatten entgegen allen Berichten zur derzeitigen Fangsituation wriklich viele und gute Dorsche gefangen, zumindest am ersten Tag. Am zweiten Tag waren 2 Boote der Küstenwache, bzw der Bundespolizei auf See, somit konnte unser Kapitän die Stelle an der 66 (was auch immer das heißen mag) nicht anfahren, da er sonst eine Strafe hätte zahlen müssen. Aber dennoch gelang es ihm den Fisch zu finden.

Allerdings sind wir auch schon enttäuscht worden, so sind wir z.b. die anderen male bei dem junior Chef mitgefahren, welcher sehr brummig ist, wobei man hier sagen muss, sowie es in den Wald hinein schallt................ Die angelei am Heck des Bootes wurde uns noch nie verboten, lediglich das filetieren wurde uns 1 mal am Heck des Bootes untersagt, was aber am Decksmann lag. Zum junior Chef selber: Es ist leider schon vorgekommen das er trotz krummer Ruten an Bord die Hupe betätigt hat und darauf bestand die Stelle zu wechseln#q Naja vielleicht wollte er sich auch was für den nächsten Tag aufheben........ Die SAche mit dem Geld ist so, wer 1 mal solch eine Tour mitgemacht hat, weiß das viel Kleingeld von Nöten ist somit kann man sich vorher daruf einstellen.

GAnz ehrlich werde ich das nächste mal aber wahrscheinlich nicht bei der roten Flotte mitfahren, da ich nicht weiß mit welchem Kapitän wir fahren werden. Ausserdem möchte ich gern mal eine andere Stelle ausprobieren.

mfg Der Himmel


----------



## co.dwave (22. März 2009)

*AW: Angler sind Arbeitgeber - ein Reisebericht über eine Kutterausfahrt mit der „Dobe*

hallo himmel,

das problem mit den booten der küstenwache ist in warnemünde allgegenwärtig. die besten fangplätze liegen oft mitten in der kadettrinne, in dieser dürfen sich die kutter eigentlich nicht driften lassen, nur wo kein kläger da kein richter und so gibt es manche anglerische sternstunde wenn die küstenwache bzw die fischereiaufsicht fern ist. wird ein kutter erwischt wird es meißt teuer deshalb lassen alle vorsicht walten sobald die gefahr besteht erwischt zu werden.

@pilker82:

partiell hast du recht damit das die zufriedenheit auch dort fischt wo die anderen fischen, teilweise geht sie aber auch ihre eigenen wege. sie ist das einzige warnemünder schiff bei dem ich es erlebt habe das sie sich den weiten weg zum gedser riff gemacht hat wenn sonst nirgendwo etwas ging. meines wissens nach waren sie auch die einzigen die neben der mecklenburgischen ostseekarte den dänischen fisketegen an bord haben...

das viele der mannschaften durch ihre eigenbrödlerische art entgegen deiner aussage an dem ast sägen auf dem sie sitzen kann man hier in vielen forenbeiträgen lesen. gerade im sommer in warnemünde wird viel umsatz der kutter mit touristen verdient die nie zuvor eine angel in der hand hatten, da geht es definitiv anders ab als an den traditionellen standorten wie laboe, heikendorf oder helitown wo du zu 95% angler an bord hast die das regelmäßig machen...


----------



## karpfenjaeger (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angler sind Arbeitgeber - ein Reisebericht über eine Kutterausfahrt mit der „Dobe*

hallo,

möchte meine senf auch los werden.

ich schließe mich denen an die regelmäßig mit der roten flotte fahren. 
ich konnte mich bis jetzt noch nie beschweren bin bereits auch schon an verschiedenen tagen und jahreszeiten gefahren. 
immer freundlich und hilfsbereit. und ich komme aus thüringen, das mag schon mal was heißen. bin selten zufrieden stellend. 
ich weiß von was ich rede, denn war auch schon auf anderen kuttern und habe das miteinander verglichen, ja, und die waren keines wegs besser, halten sich alle in der waage. :m

die flotte ist ein klasse team jungs macht weiter so
lieben gruß  

|wavey:


----------



## Gummiboot (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Angler sind Arbeitgeber - ein Reisebericht über eine Kutterausfahrt mit der „Dobe*

..... na da bin ich jetzt mal gespannt was auf mich morgen zukommt |kopfkrat
wir fahren morgen mit der doberan raus, ich fahr zum ersten mal
mit raus ....... ich laß mich mal überraschen


----------



## thomas19 (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Angler sind Arbeitgeber - ein Reisebericht über eine Kutterausfahrt mit der „Dobe*

Man darf bloß nicht zu schroff nach dem Kescher o. Gaff brüllen u. man sollte ihnen keine Vorschriften machen, dann kommt man ganz gut mit ihnen aus.:m


----------



## vermesser (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Angler sind Arbeitgeber - ein Reisebericht über eine Kutterausfahrt mit der „Dobe*

Wer hat denn die Leiche hier gefleddert???

Soweit ich das mitkriege, is die Rote Flotte mal so mal so...ich fahre nicht mit ihnen, aber das hat andere Gründe (teure Parkmöglichkeiten weit weg, hab meinem Stammkutter plus Alternative, die für mich günstiger sind).

Andererseits fahren Bekannte von mir regelmäßig mit denen und waren meist zufrieden mit den Fängen und dem Service.

Von daher...viel Propaganda, wenig Substanzielles...


----------

